# WINNIPEG | True North Square | U/C



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzlucosAASh/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzgQip8gO3H/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzI1eb4AUzT/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzOZDsYAVzx/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzRRghrgjx1/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzS5gM-gkfS/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzjS45-BsMi/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzgfNoQgkVe/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BzPAggKgcfA/









MIKAELA MACKENZIE / WINNIPEG FREE PRESS









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bzd4rfFgkWf/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Winnipeg, True North Square site 2, The Sutton Place Hotel and Residence. 



Winnipeg Grump said:


> Sutton Place:
> Monday
> 
> 
> ...











https://www.instagram.com/p/B0PT3_uAbgx/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz_GAZvgJoa/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz9GVglAFiE/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the updates!!


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Sutton Place hotel


Winnipeg Grump said:


>


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Winnipeg Grump said:


> Aug 20 @ 11:00
> 
> Carlton will be closed down to one lane from 18:00 Aug 22 to 06:00 Aug 23 for 'extensive concrete work' on the Sutton Hotel project.


Sutton Place site:








https://www.instagram.com/p/B1fo3uVAgM4/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Granite Concrete Services (@graniteconcrete) on Instagram: We are pouring 500M downtown tonight and completing our very own 24H concrete pour!
https://www.instagram.com/p/B1pRouigOOA/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Sutton-Place-20190828


Winnipeg Grump said:


>






































https://www.instagram.com/p/B1q2yMLgg5i/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2RhR3iA_D8/



Winnipeg Grump said:


> Updated cleavage shot, as requested.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2ml8PagwRW/


















https://www.instagram.com/kballzy/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2mJE-3hOn1/









reception for MNP
https://www.instagram.com/p/B2Sd8WLgU4R/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B1yrXLfAED7/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Winnipeg Grump said:


> A cool Monday morning



Placing booms up for each tower








https://www.instagram.com/p/B4N_a6VgDhU/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5dWdoAgNfZ/









_Winnipeg Grump_


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Slow progress on the Sutton Hotel towers









https://www.instagram.com/p/B80GYtNlTLp/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B8trywtgKml/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Update on Sutton Place Hotel development

Feb. 26:









March 6:









March 10:








Source: Winnipeg Grump


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Pandemic has really slowed things at the Sutton Hotel site:










Source: Winnipeg Grump


----------

